# Jon Stewart and the Sheer Hypocrisy of Fox News on Teachers



## Flaylo (Mar 6, 2011)

Jim Wallis: Jon Stewart and the Sheer Hypocrisy of Fox News on Teachers



> Teachers are rich, Fox says, making upwards of $50,000 per year and, adding excessive and undeserved benefits gained by coercive and budget-busting benefits, their packages can go up to $75,000 in some cases! But then Stewart showed some other Fox clips, often from the very same talking heads during the tax cut debate. They were defending those who make over $250,000 per year, saying that they should continue to get the Bush tax cuts. "$250,000 is not rich!" said the same Fox talking heads. These people have families to feed!
> 
> One FOX commentator then pointed out the difference between bankers and teachers, by saying the latter get public taxpayer money and the bankers and CEO's make their own private money. But Stewart pointed out a little thing called the bank bailouts of billions of dollars of tax payer money to these people. Whoops. And what did the bankers do with our money? They used it to make themselves even richer during this economic crisis, while most middle-class people (including teachers) are really struggling. Then Stewart showed more clips, again, of the same FOX commentators who are now screaming about teachers, saying just a few months ago that it was even wrong to put salary caps on the CEO's of banks and corporations that we bail out with tax payer dollars. We will lose them! Their companies won't be competitive unless we keep paying those outrageous salaries! At that point, I lost it, and thought of words in my head that preachers are not supposed to say. Good thing I was at home watching Comedy Central and the kids were in bed.



Foxnews fuck themselves with their hypocrisy.


----------



## gekaap (Mar 6, 2011)

The entire debate over the teacher issue is hypocrisy.  It's okay for people to fight to gain more income, just as long as it's not teachers or people who work for the government.  They have an obligation to be poor.  Except, of course, for people who are elected to Congress or the Presidency, or appointed to the federal bench.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 6, 2011)

Or the CEOs who took the peoples bailout money and rebonused themselves.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 6, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Jim Wallis: Jon Stewart and the Sheer Hypocrisy of Fox News on Teachers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course convincing the willfully ignorant that Faux News is anything other than a propaganda machine is impossible.  They 'think' Faux news actually reports news; 'think'  NPR & PBS are purveyors of liberal propaganda.  

All of which explains why some are willfully ignorant (they are dishonest) and why some are not (they're ignorant because they are stupid).


----------



## spectrumc01 (Mar 6, 2011)

gekaap said:


> The entire debate over the teacher issue is hypocrisy.  It's okay for people to fight to gain more income, just as long as it's not teachers or people who work for the government.  They have an obligation to be poor.  Except, of course, for people who are elected to Congress or the Presidency, or appointed to the federal bench.



Nuff' said


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 6, 2011)

gekaap said:


> The entire debate over the teacher issue is hypocrisy.  It's okay for people to fight to gain more income, just as long as it's not teachers or people who work for the government.  They have an obligation to be poor.  Except, of course, for people who are elected to Congress or the Presidency, or appointed to the federal bench.



Hyperbole at it's best. The OP is trying to say that Fox supports the rich and yet they claim that teachers are rich. 

This is incorrect. Fox pointed out the great benefits that teachers in Wisconsin have, and that these benefits are causing the state to go broke. Now if you want Wisconsin to go broke, go ahead and back the teachers. If you want unions to run America, go ahead and back the teachers.

And if you want to listen to entertainers pass out fantasy as fact, then go ahead and base your arguments off of a comedy show that acts like they're giving you the news.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

LOL, so now they are posting things from Comedians as serious shit.

And they talk about Conservatives and Talk radio.

Just for the record, Stewart doesn't know what the hell he is talking about on this subject.
He should do a little research instead of just regurgitating what he hears from the Lamestream media and the Unions.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Why do libtards get so much of their news from the Daily Show?  It's hilarious to say the least.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Why do libtards get so much of their news from the Daily Show?  It's hilarious to say the least.



because comedians tell them what they want to hear.. speaking of hearing did you hear that fat assed MM say the US wasn't broke?? He's a communist through and through..


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 6, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Jim Wallis: Jon Stewart and the Sheer Hypocrisy of Fox News on Teachers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just watching this.  It's ridiculous and so many people out there are talking about it.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Mar 6, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Why do libtards get so much of their news from the Daily Show?  It's hilarious to say the least.



That's funny coming from someone who defends FOX - the liars of the news world. Anyway, I don't get my news from Jon Stewart. But he does make a good point. Intelligent, reasoned arguments aren't limited to "real" news anchors.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do libtards get so much of their news from the Daily Show?  It's hilarious to say the least.
> ...



who do you get your "news" from? pray tell?


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

Fox News needs NO DEFENSE>. they are the NUMBER ONE NEws source in AMERICA.. la tttte da da na


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

Stewart has become another lame lefty leaning comedian with a show that needs to get ratings by jumping on the "attack Fox news"

a real yawner.


----------



## Charles_Main (Mar 6, 2011)

gekaap said:


> The entire debate over the teacher issue is hypocrisy.  It's okay for people to fight to gain more income, just as long as it's not teachers or people who work for the government.  They have an obligation to be poor.  Except, of course, for people who are elected to Congress or the Presidency, or appointed to the federal bench.



so now 50k is Poor? Grow the fuck up, nobody wants public Sector Union Teachers to be Poor. We simply want them not to be paid considerably more than Private sector counterparts and have amazingly good benefits private sector workers can only dream off. All paid for by the people doing the dreaming.

Dumb asses.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

even small tiny weenies appear on Fox NEWS.. to lie.. and lie and lie.. laaaaa teeeee da na na.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do libtards get so much of their news from the Daily Show?  It's hilarious to say the least.
> ...



The left wing whackaloon's reality is Jon Stewart... and Colbert.

Very telling.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



I'd bet, PMSnbc. the News station for all the truth all the time.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

It's just occurred to me that since Fox NEWS LIES,, all those leftwingers they bring on must be giant fat assed or tiny weeenie liars.... What a revalation


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 6, 2011)

But then again, this is the same bunch that put a 46 yo man with a resume of ZERO into the white house based on the chants of "hope and change".


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Mar 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



Not from Fox, that's for damn sure. There's a reason why Fox viewers are the most misinformed. I get my news from NPR mostly, and I read the paper which usually has stories from the AP. CNN sometimes. And I enjoy some political opinion shows on MSNBC - Maddow and Lawrence O'Donnell. As well as some of the Sunday talk shows - McLaughlin Group, Meet the Press, This Week.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> But then again, this is the same bunch that put a 46 yo man with a resume of ZERO into the white house based on the chants of "hope and change".



yep.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Mar 6, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



And I'd bet my left foot that you have the IQ of a roach.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do libtards get so much of their news from the Daily Show?  It's hilarious to say the least.
> ...



like who?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 6, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> gekaap said:
> 
> 
> > The entire debate over the teacher issue is hypocrisy.  It's okay for people to fight to gain more income, just as long as it's not teachers or people who work for the government.  They have an obligation to be poor.  Except, of course, for people who are elected to Congress or the Presidency, or appointed to the federal bench.
> ...



Now we've heard from the stupid; still waiting for the willfully ignorant.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 6, 2011)

Why are the right-wing whack loons going off topic? Teachers are rich if they make 50,000 dollars? WTF?


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 6, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> But then again, this is the same bunch that put a 46 yo man with a resume of ZERO into the white house based on the chants of "hope and change".



He visited 57 states. Must have been those extra states he won that got him in.

Let's face it. The same people that voted for him in droves watch the Daily Show. Mind-numb 20 year olds.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



"sheeple"


A individual that forfits their right to choose in favor of inclusion in groupthink and what is viewed as popular or elete group. Allowing the influences of different forms of media and group members to hold great sway in the formation of attitudes, behavoir and opinion.
To accept the group mentaility and opinion as fact without examination.

Not only to be told what to do, but accepting the paradigm of thought as absolute thereby removing the weight of personal responsibility in the making of decisions.

Urban Dictionary: sheeple


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 6, 2011)

trajan said:


> sgtmeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



'     '    lol.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...




LOL, I predicted right.
No wonder the smug attitude that Fox Viewers are misinformed.
you just gotta shake your head and laugh.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



No I'd bet you do from watching PMSnbc.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Mar 6, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> But then again, this is the same bunch that put a 46 yo man with a resume of ZERO into the white house based on the chants of "hope and change".



Right. Zero qualifications. This coming from the same people who think half-governor Palin is qualified. Let's take a look at Obama's zero qualifications. State Senator, US Senator, community organizer, Harvard Law honor student, editor of the Harvard Review, lawyer, professor of constitutional law. Nope. No qualifications there. He's just a good-for-nothing idiot.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 6, 2011)

Trajan said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Cool.  A perfect definition of the demographic which watches Faux News.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd rather have a half Governor as President then the Community agitator, lowly State Senator and Junior Senator of less than TWO YEARS in Congress that is in there now.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > But then again, this is the same bunch that put a 46 yo man with a resume of ZERO into the white house based on the chants of "hope and change".
> ...


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Mar 6, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Let me rephrase that. I'm _convinced _that you have the IQ of a roach. Moron.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 6, 2011)

Trajan said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Cool.  A perfect definition of the demographic which watches Faux News:  Sheeple


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



tsk tsk tskk,,, why can't you play nice with Republicans?? wassamatterforyou?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



No skin off my ass little one.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



A perfect indoctrination from left wing sources. You go man..


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Mar 6, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Right. Just ignore the part of my post where I said that I get my news MOSTLY from NPR, and focus on the part where I say that I watch a COUPLE of OPINION shows on MSNBC. You're a fucking partisan hack of the highest degree.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



You are a nasty out of sorts kinda guy, very narrow minded and set in your ways,, you need some time out of the basement. go brush your teeth.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I told ya. They have all the left wing dribble that pours out of Maddcow, Matthews, Olbermann down pat.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Mar 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Another idiot has an opinion. The McLaughlin Group is a left-wing source? Have you ever watched it? Apparently not. The AP is as well? Other than the two MSNBC opinion shows that I listed, none of my list contains any left-leaning sources. Get a new life. You've failed at this one.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



Fraid not little kool aid drinker,,, fraid not. we've listened to thousands that came before you,, we know left wing indoctrination when we read it.. you go guy,, you go.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



 more vulgarity. how sweet.
and you my dear are Soooooooooooooooo non-partisan I suppose.
go play in your room little one.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Mar 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


*MODERATED: Let's try to limit c-words, gutter language and such to the Flame Zone okay? Thx.*


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do libtards get so much of their news from the Daily Show?  It's hilarious to say the least.
> ...



I wouldn't say I defend Fox.  I have said that compared to other news channels, Fox appears to be more balanced with the guests they have on their programs.  However, I'm well aware that many of their programs have a right-leaning bias so one has to be aware of it.  Jon Stewart is a comedian.  His views are on par with those of Rush Limbaugh and Glenn Beck IMO, except that he's a Leftist/Statist.


----------



## gekaap (Mar 6, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Hyperbole at it's best. The OP is trying to say that Fox supports the rich and yet they claim that teachers are rich.
> 
> This is incorrect. Fox pointed out the great benefits that teachers in Wisconsin have, and that these benefits are causing the state to go broke. Now if you want Wisconsin to go broke, go ahead and back the teachers. If you want unions to run America, go ahead and back the teachers.
> 
> And if you want to listen to entertainers pass out fantasy as fact, then go ahead and base your arguments off of a comedy show that acts like they're giving you the news.



Hyperbole?  Actually I didn't exaggerate at all.  I just pointed out my agreement that there the entire issue is rife with hypocrisy in many shapes.  See my other thread talking about the hypocrisy relating to the application, or lack thereof, of free market principles to the issue at hand.  The hypocrisy is on both sides of the issue.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Mar 6, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


*MODERATED: Let's limit c-words and such to the Flame Zone okay? Thx.*


----------



## whitehall (Mar 6, 2011)

Radio pundit Michael Savage once said that liberalism is a mental illness. I disagreed with him then but I'm begining to change my mind. The hatred on the left is so intense that I think it is causing brain damage. Pull yourselves together lefties, Jon Stewart is a comedian, he does skits on the COMEDY CHANNEL.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 6, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...




The anchors on Fox are comedians, lot legitimate journalists and they're not very balanced, look at the letters that O'Reilly reads off.


----------



## gekaap (Mar 6, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> so now 50k is Poor? Grow the fuck up, nobody wants public Sector Union Teachers to be Poor. We simply want them not to be paid considerably more than Private sector counterparts and have amazingly good benefits private sector workers can only dream off. All paid for by the people doing the dreaming.
> 
> Dumb asses.



Where did I say that $50k a year was poor?  I am discussing the ideological contradictions of the issue.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



I'm a girl.. Congratulations on reaching PIG status.. didn't take you long..


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



typical LEFTY reply.
didn't take long either.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 6, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Radio pundit Michael Savage once said that liberalism is a mental illness. I disagreed with him then but I'm begining to change my mind. The hatred on the left is so intense that I think it is causing brain damage. Pull yourselves together lefties, Jon Stewart is a comedian, he does skits on the COMEDY CHANNEL.



Agreed.  Leftists are usually filled with hate.  They'll explode at the drop of a hat.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



well then they fit right in with Jon Stewart and Michael Moore don't they..


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Mar 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Apparently you don't if you think that the McLaughlin Group is a left-wing source. Pat Buchanan and Monica Crowley are regular guests on there every week. Do you know who they are? They're only two of the most right-wing commentators in American politics. Like I said, you're an idiot.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



  Bill O'Reilly is a commentator.  He's not an news anchor.  Is your trolling intentional this morning?  If so, congratulations.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



I'd rather be an idiot than the filthy pig you are.. so get over it.


----------



## gekaap (Mar 6, 2011)

whitehall said:


> The hatred on the left is so intense that I think it is causing brain damage.



Yeah, because the hatred on the right (like the fanatical rantings of Michael Savage, for instance) is so much better.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



the Sgtmeow... is some nasty piece of work.
he even neg repped me after calling me a vulgar name.
I'm so torn up over it.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



what a whole minus two?? did you send him some back??? I always send pigs rep.. when they need it and he needs it.


----------



## gekaap (Mar 6, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> the Sgtmeow... is some nasty piece of work.
> he even neg repped me after calling me a vulgar name.
> I'm so torn up over it.



That's okay, I neg repped him for his little meltdown.  I encourage others to do the same.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

gekaap said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > the Sgtmeow... is some nasty piece of work.
> ...







that wasn't a meltdown that was a


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I hardly ever send neg reps, but now that I think about it, I believe I will.
thanks.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Radio pundit Michael Savage once said that liberalism is a mental illness. I disagreed with him then but I'm begining to change my mind. The hatred on the left is so intense that I think it is causing brain damage. Pull yourselves together lefties, Jon Stewart is a comedian, he does skits on the COMEDY CHANNEL.
> ...



The only MORONS in the room are those who think Fox said teachers are RICH.. MORON.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



yes


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



The point is the PIG in this thread had a blow up about Fox Saying Teachers are RICH Fox never said that. not once. NEVER so dance all you want to you've been had.





*



			I see the retards are out in full force trying to hijack the thread and make it about Stewart and not the fact Fox is basically trying to pull a fast one on America with their moronic talking points that teachers are rich.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



that's what I love about you protoplasam... you always deny saying what you said even when it's put right in front of you.. stay cool..


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 6, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Of course you are correct here.

You can tell by Willow Tree and Stephanie's screeching that Jon Stewart has once again skewered FOX "News."


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



LOL, only in your wet dreams dear.
I could give a shit less about Stewart and what he has to say.
but dream on


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 6, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Fourteen posts and you could give a shit less, eh?

The lady doth protest too much.

As usual, Stewart nailed FOX "News" and you are all up in a tizzy over it.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

Fox News NEVER said TEACHERS were rich. NEVER..


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Oh yeah, you got meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
yawn


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



What the hell am I talking about??? Is that what you said?? Well, I'll tell you what the hell I'm talking about.. The direct quote I posted from your post #67.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Radio pundit Michael Savage once said that liberalism is a mental illness. I disagreed with him then but I'm begining to change my mind. The hatred on the left is so intense that I think it is causing brain damage. Pull yourselves together lefties, Jon Stewart is a comedian, he does skits on the COMEDY CHANNEL.
> ...



That's what I'm talking about plasmaphorisis.


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 6, 2011)

Jon Stewart shines the light on the FOX "News" hatred for working and middle class people and exposes them as shills for the wealthy elite.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

poor wittle put upon libruls.. booooo hooooo fox news gets to em each and every day.. I love it.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> and i already said its a talking point. Its making the whole subject simple. Why get bent out of shape? The right always tries to take complex arguments and make them into simple talking points. All we have here is some dipshit(you) trying to derail a thread by not going beyond the talking point.
> 
> Do you feel teachers make to much money? Should teachers be capped? are they only  a part time job?
> Did you find it wrong that CEO's took money from the bailouts to pay off bonuses to there people amounting to billions of dollars?
> ...



You told the lie. Not Fox. You got called on it. Deal with it. Be a man.


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 6, 2011)

Willow Tree's fragile brain cannot handle it when the lies and hypocrisy of FOX "News" are highlighted.

She just knows that she must do everything she can try and stop others from seeing it.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Mar 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Yeah, that's what I thought. You're an idiot. Care to tel me how Pat Buchanan and Monica Crowley are part of the left-wing media?


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...







and I knew you wouldn't "man up" so we're even.


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 6, 2011)

You can rest assured that Stewart was on the money based only on Willow Tree's reaction.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



I don't tell pigs anything. you got it all figured out.. now go  again that was fun to watch.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> You can rest assured that Stewart was on the money based only on Willow Tree's reaction.



you can't show plasma ball how to man up either can ya?? figures.


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 6, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Jim Wallis: Jon Stewart and the Sheer Hypocrisy of Fox News on Teachers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anywho ...

What a buncha hypocritical douchers over there at FOX "News"


----------



## Luissa (Mar 6, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> You can rest assured that Stewart was on the money based only on Willow Tree's reaction.



Watch out, this is when the insults will start. Protect your mad hood.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Nope you lied. It's right then in big black blod print. yep you lied..


----------



## Luissa (Mar 6, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


I loved the part where they got summers off. Many of my friends who are teachers have spent their summers continuing their education.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Mar 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Just so we're clear. Somebody asked me where I get my news. I gave a pretty decent list - NPR, AP, CNN. And I listed some political talk shows that I watch - The McLaughlin Group, Meet the Press, This Week, Maddow, O'Donnell. And you come back and say that my list is nothing but left-wing propaganda. I challenged you to prove how the McLaughlin Group, with it's weekly conservative commentators - Monica Crowley and Pat Buchanan - is left-leaning. You can't back up your ridiculous, factually inaccurate claim, so now you just ignore it. Like I said, you're an idiot. A flaming idiot. Now you can use the excuse that I blew up on your dumb ass to ignore the question; but that doesn't change the fact that I totally called you out on your false claim that my list consisted solely of liberal propaganda. You fail at life.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 6, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...


My mom gets pissed when I tell her I like Monica Crowley.
I rarely agree with the woman, but she at least knows what she is talking about, and isn't some brainless talking head.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 6, 2011)

Luissa said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




cry us a big old river.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 6, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Radio pundit Michael Savage once said that liberalism is a mental illness. I disagreed with him then but I'm begining to change my mind. The hatred on the left is so intense that I think it is causing brain damage. Pull yourselves together lefties, Jon Stewart is a comedian, he does skits on the COMEDY CHANNEL.
> ...



I'm glad that someone sees through the bullshit that these dickwads are trying to pull, I asked whether a teacher making 50,000 dollars is rich and the dipshits haven't stayed on topic since then.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



huh?
I like  you, but you are crazy.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 6, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...


I recall when the Bush WH invited Colbert to speak. He was so good at satire, they thought he was a right winger.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 6, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


Someone has to have a far-reaching memory to when $50,000. was well off.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



hey little one. the thread was ABOUT JON STEWART. it's you who is HIJACKING the thread.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> poor wittle put upon libruls.. booooo hooooo fox news gets to em each and every day.. I love it.



Remember when it was Rush they always had a hardon for.
now it's fooooooox neeeeeeews


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



nope.
the thread was about Jon Stewart and his fascination (obsession) with fox news.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

Still, none of the wingnuts on the right haven't answered my question, making 50,000 dollars a year puts one in the rich leagues? Thats middle class last time I checked, so are the wingnuts on the right saying that middle class people are rich and over paid?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2011)

waaaaaaaaaaa, no one will answer my question in a thread that is about Jon Stewart.


----------



## manifold (Mar 7, 2011)

I like how people immediately dismiss the piece simply because it ran on comedy central.  CC is more honest than Fox News and MSNBC IMO.  But regardless, the clips are what they are and claiming that 50K/year is well to do but 250K/year is 'borderline' poverty is a textbook example of a contradiction.

Those of you that have taken the time to argue otherwise betray your partisan douchery.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 7, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Still, none of the wingnuts on the right haven't answered my question, making 50,000 dollars a year puts one in the rich leagues? Thats middle class last time I checked, so are the wingnuts on the right saying that middle class people are rich and over paid?



Until you free yourself from your ridiculous opinion that all rightwingers think alike, no one can answer your question. 

An individual made a remark on Fox. That does not equate to 'Fox News' says.... A news organization cannot say anything. It's an organization. 

It may be that some on the left struggle with the concept of individual thought but I no of no rightwingers who find individual thought a difficult concept. Try getting your opinion from somewhere other than that evil organization, The HuffPuff... They make money off the backs of poor struggling writers.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 7, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Still, none of the wingnuts on the right haven't answered my question, making 50,000 dollars a year puts one in the rich leagues? Thats middle class last time I checked, so are the wingnuts on the right saying that middle class people are rich and over paid?
> ...



How about people who categorically dismiss anything that is linked from Huffington Post, simply based on a rejection of the messenger?

You, for example.  You seem to find individual thought a difficult concept.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 7, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



I don't increase the revenue of the Huff Puff by using their site. Want me to take your link seriously, link to the source. Do your homework, then post. Ain't hard. 

Oh wait... yea... it might be too hard for you. Sorry.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Please, you all wouldn't accept anything from NewsMax or WorldNetDaily.
so the lecture on Hufferpuffer post is funny. Huffington post is a BLOG that used a bunch of lefties to spew their OPONIONS, then sold them out to make millions off them..They are not nor ever been a credible NEWS SOURCE


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 7, 2011)

gekaap said:


> The entire debate over the teacher issue is hypocrisy.  It's okay for people to fight to gain more income, just as long as it's not teachers or people who work for the government.  They have an obligation to be poor.  Except, of course, for people who are elected to Congress or the Presidency, or appointed to the federal bench.



The anti-teacher sentiment from the Right is largely based in the Right's larger general premise,

that government is evil, and government doesn't work.   Any concession on the Right that anything the government does actually works is a violation of their ideological purity.  

Therefore a teacher making 50,000 must be caricatured as inept and overpaid, to fit the government worker stereotype.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 7, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



The source of a fact is irrelevant.  The source of a lie is irrelevant.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2011)

> The anti-teacher sentiment from the Right is largely based in the Right's larger general premise,



Oh great, now it's ANTI-teacher.

what a JOKE.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



 wtf


----------



## California Girl (Mar 7, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> > The anti-teacher sentiment from the Right is largely based in the Right's larger general premise,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just add it to the Laundry List of Lies from the Left. 

Sometimes, they convince me that they actually believe it too.  Stupid.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 7, 2011)

California Girl said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I rest my case.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 7, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



If Satan tells you 2 + 2 is 4, do you stop believing it?


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 7, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > > The anti-teacher sentiment from the Right is largely based in the Right's larger general premise,
> ...



Another loony lie from the Left is when they say that the Right Hates Government!  They group everyone into the 'Right' who is not with them, including conservatives, libertarians and some independents.  This, of course, is totally ridiculous, but it makes them feel superior by saying it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 7, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> > The anti-teacher sentiment from the Right is largely based in the Right's larger general premise,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At this point in time, of all times, Stephanie is now denying there is widespread anti-teacher sentiment on the Right.

Un-be-fucking-lievable.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

California Girl said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Fuck off with your repeated whining about Huffington Post, woman up and answer the tough questions or shut the fuck up and quit wasting bandwith complaining about Huffington Post and post from a source you consider unbiased, of shit, to you no source is unbiased, so what the fuck are you complaining about?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 7, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



A* modern version of attacking the messenger can be seen when persons blame the media for presenting bad news about a favored cause, person, organization, etc. Getting rid of the messenger may also be a tactical move. *

Shooting the messenger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 7, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



CG is all but incapable of arguing on the merits, so she's become one of those sideline snipers that every forum has its own ration of.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 7, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Wow, the poster makes a broad brush statement about the Left accusing it of making broadbrush statements about the Right.

That, is the first good ironic post of the week.  Probably not the last.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




She's the first one talking about the wambulance and dialing whine one one, but post a link from Huffington and watch her whine and bitch for a wambulance.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



If Huffington Post is as fucking biased and full of lies as CG claims she should have no problem debunking the lies with facts and sources like most people do here when Foxnews tells their fucking lies.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 7, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Mocking you is not whining. You're inability to think for yourself is well known. I actually feel quite sorry for you... you are really much more stupid than you realize.


----------



## manifold (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not a fan of HuffPo, simply because of the obvious bias.  Whenever an outlet is that biased, I always assume there is more to the story than what they report.  However, I'm not aware of any particularly eggregious falsehoods being published by HuffPo.

I'd be very interested in a link or three worth of incriminating evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




Pull your head out your ass and wipe the shit from your face and shut the fuck up. Your lack of ability to make a sound argument is not mocking me, its pathetic.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

manifold said:


> I'm not a fan of HuffPo, simply because of the obvious bias.  Whenever an outlet is that biased, I always assume there is more to the story than what they report.  However, I'm not aware of any particularly eggregious falsehoods being published by HuffPo.
> 
> I'd be very interested in a link or three worth of incriminating evidence to the contrary.



Can say the same about Foxnews which has and still does post falsehoods and is heavily biased.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Mar 7, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



I'm not crying over anything. I'm simply pointing out how utterly ignorant and partisan you are. You can't tell me how the McLaughlin Group, AP or CNN are leftist propaganda because you know damn well that neither of them are. You were so eager to pounce on any news outlet that I listed, convincing yourself that I must only pay attention to left-leaning organizations, that you overlooked (intentionally or not) the fact that at least part of my list included programs and organizations that no honest person would call biased. The McLaughlin Group, for example, has on its program every week Pat Buchanan and Monica Crowley - two of the most right-wing, polarizing commentators in American political journalism. 

 Congrats, you're a fool.


----------



## manifold (Mar 7, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of HuffPo, simply because of the obvious bias.  Whenever an outlet is that biased, I always assume there is more to the story than what they report.  However, I'm not aware of any particularly eggregious falsehoods being published by HuffPo.
> ...



Yes, but I enjoy the luxury of Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert pointing out Fox New's falsehoods for me.  Where is their counterpart pointing out HuffPo's lies?


----------



## California Girl (Mar 7, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



You do nothing but regurgitate shit from the HuffPuff and tell anyone who slams it to 'shut the fuck up'..... every fucking thread of yours is deja fucking vu. Every time. It's like the fucking Twilight Zone. 

You're a fool, fail&Won'tgo.


----------



## editec (Mar 7, 2011)

JOhn Stewart purveys more real fact based editorials in one week than FOX has fielded in its entire existence.

Just my POV, of course.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

manifold said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



I'd like to see that too, but Fox is good at creating falsehoods like their repetitive fabrication of crowd gatherings as Jon Stewart pointed out and Sean hannity admitted to and apologized.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 7, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of HuffPo, simply because of the obvious bias.  Whenever an outlet is that biased, I always assume there is more to the story than what they report.  However, I'm not aware of any particularly eggregious falsehoods being published by HuffPo.
> ...



At least thats what the left keeps telling you.

Can we have a chorus of "FOX LIES"???


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




I can post what th fuck I want to post and its never the same thing every time but your excuse is the same shit time I post. You can't fucking argue for shit, thats why you do it, now shut the fuck up buggaboo.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...




Here's Hannity admitting his lie. Now post a lie from Huffington Post that as proven a lie.

Sean Hannity Apologizes to Jon - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 11/12/09 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok right-wing nuts jobs, will you explain how making 50,000 dollars a year is rich?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 7, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



What is the IQ of a roach?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 7, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Huffington Post editor flat out lies and distortion

War, Lies and The Huffington Post: A Veteran's Tall Tale Coming Undone


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



What did that have to do with Huffington? The guy himself was a fraud, that has nothing to do with Huffington Post


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 7, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



That guy was working for Huff-Po where he detailed his tale which has been shown to be nothing but a fabrication. Reading comprehension is not your strong suit, is it? 

"The decorated* soldier-turned-Huffington Post blogger *positioned himself as the perfect crusader for the growing anti-war movement after he returned from a second tour of Iraq in 2003. *He wrote dozens of passionate anti-war stories for The Huffington Post*. "


Care to address the other link?


----------



## manifold (Mar 7, 2011)

manifold said:


> I like how people immediately dismiss the piece simply because it ran on comedy central.  CC is more honest than Fox News and MSNBC IMO.  But regardless, the clips are what they are and claiming that 50K/year is well to do but 250K/year is 'borderline' poverty is a textbook example of a contradiction.
> 
> Those of you that have taken the time to argue otherwise betray your partisan douchery.



And the betrayal train chugs onward, unfettered by shame.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 7, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Funny, Jon Stewart makes a living using subtle altering of reality to maintain a narrative.

I counted several lies in Stewart's monologue alone. 

Also, Sean Hannity corrected the error. We never seem to get a correction from the left when they lie, make a mistake or otherwise.


----------



## manifold (Mar 7, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I counted several lies in Stewart's monologue alone.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You dickhead, that ex soldier lied about himself and his story, whatever his personal story has nothing to do with his political views. As for the other link the wirter might not have been speaking in the literal sense.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 7, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



I see, I'm a dickhead because I just showed proof that Huffington Post posted lies. 

The writer in the other link made it clear what he meant. He stated the lake has dried up, not drying up or may dry up but dried up and the fact is, it wasn't and isn't dried up. So he lied!

I understand it's a little foolish of me to expect honestly from an ignorant liberal.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 7, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Ignore our lies. Focus on their lies instead.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 7, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Come on now LS. 

Give poor OL'Flylo a break. 

After all. Your destroying his two major news sources. HuffPO and Stewart.  

The fact that Stewarts a comedian and not a news source doesn't deter Flylo one bit.  He can't seem to understand that Stewarts in it for the laughs and the money. Period. 

Most thinking people understand that but not Flylo. He takes what Stewart says as gospel. 

Yup. Ignorant is the word.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 7, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



See, Ariana really needs to learn "you pay peanuts, you get monkeys". Since she doesn't bother to pay her bloggers, and apparently doesn't bother to vet them to ensure they are who they present themselves to be... it's hardly surprising they write bullshit.


----------



## manifold (Mar 7, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I counted several lies in Stewart's monologue alone.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




What lie did they post? They had a writer who lied about his war story, nothing as far as politics, how does that equate to Huffington Post doing the lying? In the case of Sean Hannity and Fox, Fox posted fake live coverage of a rally to sway people into believing a lie.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 7, 2011)

manifold said:


> I like how people immediately dismiss the piece simply because it ran on comedy central.  CC is more honest than Fox News and MSNBC IMO.  But regardless, the clips are what they are and claiming that 50K/year is well to do but 250K/year is 'borderline' poverty is a textbook example of a contradiction.
> 
> Those of you that have taken the time to argue otherwise betray your partisan douchery.



Not really.  It's an apples to oranges comparison and Jon Stewart probably knows this.  He knows his audience so that's why he makes these silly comparisons.  That's one reason why he's worth $100 million.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> so nobody wanted to actually discuss the teacher thing and answer my questions?



None of them want to answer the questions and stay on topic and it doesn't matter which source I post it from they're going to bitch and whine in order to avoid discussing it.  They know full fucking that a salary of 50,000 dollars a year doesn't make one rich. And teaching is not a job that any joe off the street can do.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 7, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



You're a fucking idiot. Huffington Post posted the lies, period. I gave you two examples and you still are too fucking stupid to acknowledge it.  Using your logic. Fox News doesn't lie when a host, guest or anchor makes a false statement.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




You're too fucking you dumb fucking ****, how did Huffington lie when the soldier himself was a liar and not Huffington? using your logic, if a soldier lies about his war participation and then gets a job at McDonald's without McDonalds knowing that he lied McDonald's are liars.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

That stupid shit is classic smear by association, the soldier lied and he's a blogger for Huffington so Huffington lies, even though he told his story before working with Huffington. Unless Huffington knew in advance he was lying Lonestarshithead does have a case.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Mar 7, 2011)

I read that link and though its titled "War, Lies and HuffPo: Vet's Tall Tale Coming Undone," it presents no evidence that HP actually posted any lies, it only makes mentioned that the guy is a blogger for HP and they never actually proved that he did lie, it looks more like a weak attempt at smearing Luis Carlos Montalván.


----------



## Samson (Mar 7, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Why do libtards get so much of their news from the Daily Show?  It's hilarious to say the least.



"Hilarious"...until they re-elect Obama........


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 7, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Hey stupid, the ex-soldier lied and Huffington Post posted his lies.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Mar 7, 2011)

Plasmaball said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Exactly. When you're on the job-you represent more than just yourself-you represent the company you work for. Let's say you're in the business world and you show up to a meeting with a client wearing flip flops, t-shirt, and shorts what would happen? Would your boss say "oh he only represents himself". No. You'd be fired. Why? Because you're representing your company to your clients. 

A news anchor (like it or not) represents the company he/she works for towards the company's clients (advertisers), and the company's consumers (viewers).

And btw Caligirl: organizations CAN make statements-that's the whole purpose of having PR department.


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is the link which has all of his blog posts to Huffington


LUIS CARLOS MONTALVÁN Writer Freelance Journalist Photographer


Find the one where he posted the said lies.


----------



## manifold (Mar 7, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > I like how people immediately dismiss the piece simply because it ran on comedy central.  CC is more honest than Fox News and MSNBC IMO.  But regardless, the clips are what they are and claiming that 50K/year is well to do but 250K/year is 'borderline' poverty is a textbook example of a contradiction.
> ...



The comparison is perfectly valid.

The two positions are contradictory and irreconcilable.

Fact, not opinion.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 7, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Here is the link which has all of his blog posts to Huffington
> 
> 
> LUIS CARLOS MONTALVÁN Writer Freelance Journalist Photographer
> ...



He is a proven liar, I would say most of what he writes is mere lies.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Mar 7, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the link which has all of his blog posts to Huffington
> ...




Where was he proven a liar? And how is most of what he posted lies? Mad because you PWNed yourself?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 7, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Hey dumbass go back and read the links I posted before you make a complete fool of yourself. 

Oh sorry, it's too late for that.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 7, 2011)

dailyshow.com

click about




> Join Jon Stewart and the Best F#@king News Team Ever as they bring you the news like you've never seen it before -- *unburdened* by objectivity, journalistic integrity or even *accuracy*.



Really, left wing morons, keep spewing your idiocy for the world to see, it keeps us entertained.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 7, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Why do libtards get so much of their news from the Daily Show?  It's hilarious to say the least.



It wasn't news, it was opinion.


----------



## manifold (Mar 8, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I counted several *lies* in Stewart's monologue alone.



Still waiting for the first such example...


----------

